# Suche begleiter :)



## Kazega (14. August 2022)

Hallo 

nach einer langen Pause wollte ich zurück ins Spiel finden. Mein Tempo ist recht seicht da ich arbeitstechnisch eher am Wochenende Zeit zum zocken finde.

Ich spiele auf Wrathbringer - Horde

Bei interesse gerne melden  





						Come join me in World of Warcraft!
					

Play alongside thousands of mighty heroes in an epic adventure!




					battle.net


----------

